# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Brian

## thornley

Hallo an Alle,
nach einer tagelangen Pause wollte ich mich mal wider melden. Letzten Freitag (28.11.) hatte Brian die Knochenszintigraphie. Da diese Untersuchung 4 1/2 Stunden gedauert hat, war ich nicht dabei (1. um meinen Mann nicht nervös zu machen und 2. weil mir selbst seit Wochen eine starke Erkältung zu schaffen macht). Das Gespräch von Brian mit der Strahlenärztin hat mich beruhigt und konnte endlich mal wieder durchatmen. Die Ärztin hat gesagt, daß Brian noch jahrelang leben kann und, daß seine positive Einstellung das Beste ist, was passieren kann. Heute Miorgen hatten wir nun einen gemeinsamen Termin beim Urologen. Befund der Untersuchung in Kurzform: Polytope ossäre Metastasierung an o.g. Lokalisationen mit p.m. im Os sacrum und im Becken sowie in der mittleren bis unteren BWS. Abgesehen von einer kräftigen links betonten Gonarthrose bds. medial altersentsprechende eher geringe degenerative Skelettveränderung. Seid mir nicht böse, aber ich bin im Moment nicht in der Lage den gesamten Befund abzuschreiben. Aber wie der Urologe gesagt hat (und das Foto auch zeigt) ist das Becken voll mit Metastasen und auch die Wirbelsäule.
Was mich jetzt fertig macht, ist die Tatsache, daß Brian zwar die 1. Spritze (Trenantone) bekommen  hat und Morgen ins Krankenhaus muß um die Stabilitätsgefährdung zu überprüfen, aber kein Zometa verordnet bekam. Anscheinend ist das im Moment nicht nötig, weil Brian z.Zt. keine Knochenschmerzen hat (hatte er aber masiv vor ein paar Wochen). Heißt das, daß die Ärzte Brian schon aufgegeben haben. Hat die Strahlenärztin  nicht die Wahrheit gesagt, oder Brian mir nicht?
Brian hat erst wieder einen Termin im Februar beim Urologen, oder, falls was Besonderes sein sollte. Ich habe solche Angst. Kann mich Jemand beruhigen?
Seit der Diagnose spielt mein Immunsystem nicht mehr mit,ich bin im Moment anfällig für alle möglichen Krankheiten. Dabei will ich doch stark sein......,..

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Grüß Dich Thornleiy,

ich gebe Dir den guten Rat, lasse Dir einen anderen Urologe in euren Umgebung von RalfDm geben, denn was bis jetzt geschehen ist darf einfach nicht wahr sein!


> Was mich jetzt fertig macht, ist die Tatsache, daß Brian zwar die 1. Spritze (Trenantone) bekommen hat


 und das mit bestimmt ohne Einleitung eines *Antiandrogene* 8 Tage vor und den Rest nach der Spritze zu geben! 


> und Morgen ins Krankenhaus muß um die Stabilitätsgefährdung zu überprüfen, aber kein Zometa verordnet bekam. Anscheinend ist das im Moment nicht




im Krankenhaus wird wohl die Knochendichte geprüft nehme ich an und 
*Bisphosphonate* *- Zometa* bräuchte dein Mann sehr nötig denn je!


> Heißt das, daß die Ärzte Brian schon aufgegeben haben. Hat die Strahlenärztin nicht die Wahrheit gesagt, oder Brian mir nicht?


Der Urologe ist hier in der Pflicht und Er müßte jetzt die nötige Massnahmen ergreifen!

Ralf-Rainer Damm wird Dir eine Arzt Adresse zukommen lassen können und übrigens, Du bist strak trotz deiner momentaner körperlichen Niederlage!

Wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute
Helmut

----------

